# Keeping marsupials in NSW



## Ali.DeLeeuw (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm currently living in Melbourne, but I'm hoping to move to Wagga Wagga, NSW in the next two years to do Vet Science at Charles Sturt Uni. 

Unfortunately I found out on the NSW Department of Environment website that the only marsupials that can be kept under a private wildlife license are spinifex hopping mice and plains rats... which is a real problem for me.

I'm wondering if anyone knows if there is a way I can get around this, eg. Some sort of temporary license for the 6 years I'll be there or a commercial wildlife license that would allow the keeping of other marsupials. 

Thanks!


----------



## dunno103 (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't know if you would be allowed but you could always ask in advance to keep what you already have. More chance if you had been keeping and breeding them for a while.

BUT, I don't know.


----------



## clarkey (Jul 13, 2008)

My understanding is that you can get a license to keep them in NSW if you can show you had them on a license in another state and wish to move to NSW but I would contact NPWS and make sure. Hopefully they will have a look at the marsupial licensing system one day soon and rethink what we can keep. At the moment I think they prefer us to keep cats and dogs instead of our native wildlife


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 13, 2008)

you can keep plains rats, spifex hopping mice with a license and a dingo with out a license.Hope this helps


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 14, 2008)

Unless you already have a zoo/exhibitors license in Vic i would say you won't even be able to cross the border with them. Then getting permission to keep them here for 6 years would be like winning the lottery.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jul 14, 2008)

Ali.DeLeeuw said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm currently living in Melbourne, but I'm hoping to move to Wagga Wagga, NSW in the next two years to do Vet Science at Charles Sturt Uni.
> 
> Unfortunately I found out on the NSW Department of Environment website that the only marsupials that can be kept under a private wildlife license are spinifex hopping mice and plains rats... which is a real problem for me.



I can see another problem. You intend to do Vet Sci at uni and you think that hopping mice and plains rats are marsupials. 




-H


----------



## Ali.DeLeeuw (Jul 14, 2008)

oh god. I feel stupid. I know they're not marsupials, it was just a slip of the tongue.. finger.

But even if I didn't know they were part of the minority that are Australian rodents it wouldn't be a problem to get into Vet. I know many aspiring Veterinarians who have barely patted a dog, let alone know the difference between a marsupial and a placental. 

Thanks for the help everyone else. But if I can't take my dunnarts and gliders to NSW I guess I'll be going to Melbourne Uni for Vet.


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 22, 2008)

what are the laws for keeping hopping mice in NSW? do you need a liscense? if so which one?

sorry if this is a dumb question. 

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Hickson (Jul 22, 2008)

Ali - contact the Wildlife Licensing section of NSW DEC. They are the only ones who can give you a definitive answer to your question. (02) 9585 6444

Danny Boy - you need a Mammal License to keep Spinifex Hopping Mice.

http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/wildlifelicences/MammalKeepersLicence.htm



Hix


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Hix, it's a bit dumb that they would make you purchase or charge so much for a marsupial license when only two animals can be kept on it.


----------

